# World of Warcraft konnte die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht starten.



## Akanor (27. Juni 2010)

Seit eben steht, immer wenn ich WoW starten möchte 
"World of Warcraft konnte die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht starten."
Wie gesagt, seit eben. Was muss ich da jetzt machen?^^

Akanor


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Es gibt was, dass nennt sich google. Da findet man so antworten sofort. Es geht sogar schneller wie einen Thread zu eröffnen...

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=1511821934&sid=3

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13705423344&sid=3




Ersten 2 Seiten aus google, sogar aus dem offiziellen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Er konnte keine Grafikkarte/Treiber finden. Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## Palimbula (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn WoW die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht starten konnte, liegt das -meiner Meinung nach- entweder am Treiber oder an WoW. Treiber aktualisieren bzw. deinstallieren und neu installieren würde ich als erstes probieren, da dies schneller von statten geht als eine Neuinstallation von WoW.


----------

